# Two-stage grinding



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

A couple of years ago someone gave me a French press, and I bought a Bodum Bistro grinder in a half-price offer. Very handsome too, but now that I'm trying to produce espresso (no, not with the FP) I discover that the "Espresso" setting on the grinder is a dirty lie, at least in so far as unpressurized filters are concerned - the only type I have.

So I bought a Porlex. Nice fine grind but a hell of a grind to produce it.

I'm now wondering if there'd be any [dis]advantage in grinding down to moderately fine in the Bodum and finishing off in the Porlex. I'm dreading the day I have five guests round the table slavering for coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No advantage . you taking an inconsistent particle size from one grinder and making it smaller and inconsistent in another.

Ultimately the porlex isn't a suitable long term option for making espresso


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Never heard of anybody two stage grinding. I can only guess results will be poor, without applying any reasoning but I guess the best way to find out is try it?

Let us know how you get on


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The advantage is speed Boots I think, as it would enter the porlex burrs faster....

You would probably produce more fines that with normal grinding, but I've never read about anyone trying, so give it a go, people have done much crazier things.

The EK43 (considered one of the best grinders available) has "2 stage grinding" in effect, as it breaks down the beans before feeding them into the burrs.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Versalab is a two stage grinder too - flat and conical.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes the ek has a pre breaker , so do mazzers and some other grinders.

This doesn't mean the OP suggested will improve grind in any .

A bodum and a porlex don't in any way equate to this set up.

OP needs to get a grinder capable of espresso

By all means try it OP. Its doubtful it will be quicker transferring one set of grinds to another grinder.

It won't make the grind any better . you are still grinding it in a porlex


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for advice. The idea is not so much to improve the grind as the grinding: I have a bum shoulder and the Porlex hurts.

I would love a proper grinder but shekels are short: we're having 15-year roof maintenance done and the cost is far into the ouch bracket, up towards the agony end.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yes the ek has a pre breaker , so do mazzers and some other grinders.
> 
> This doesn't mean the OP suggested will improve grind in any .
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you are wrong boots, and Vieux is about to stumble upon the answer to all our grinding dreams.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You can fudge a cordless screwdriver onto your hand grinder to make it a little easier!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> I'm pretty sure you are wrong boots, and Vieux is about to stumble upon the answer to all our grinding dreams.


Yep - Bodum/Porlex combo is the way to go - much cheaper than an EK too


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> You can fudge a cordless screwdriver onto your hand grinder to make it a little easier!


Tried that: the hopper cylinder got hot enough quickly enough to make me stop. On the lowest speed at that.

Anyway, Bodum/Porlex trial results coming up after lunch.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You need a variable speed one, pull the trigger lightly and it will spin lightly.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

^^^that's what I have. And what I did.

Anyway, Bodum/Porlex works quite nicely. I used the Bodum on FP setting and, once into the Porlex, grinding it was a doddle - three times as fast and much less resistance. I had to stand it on an amplifying surface to hear that it was actually grinding. The result in the cup was exactly like that obtained by Porlex grinding from scratch.

FP on the Bodum was a wee bit too fine - I had to keep tapping the Porlex on the worktop to make the grounds fed into the business end. Next time I'll make it a bit coarser.

And this method would probably work with the drill.

One is a happy tamper. Let's have a bunny:


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

Very interesting. I'm going to try this with my hario hand grinder while waiting for the postie to bring my new toy. tbh I don't think the hario will ever get it right - the clicks between settings are too big, but at least I might be able to play for a bit without doing my shoulder in!

Update: Didn't seem to make the hand grinding any quicker, just a lot easier, if you see what I mean. Don't think the end product was any different to hand grinding the beans.


----------

